# My boat gives me nasty bruises advice please?



## deepsouthpaddler

Advice: if you have tried to outfit your boat and its still uncomfortable, get a different one. Every boat is a little different in how it fits. I had a boat that would make my knees hurt every time I paddled. I finally got sick of it and got a different one. 

I got a jackson superstar and its the comfiest playboat I have been in. couldn't be happier with the switch.


----------



## Ed Hansen

Get a bigger boat. Some boats just don't work for some people if your legs are long no matter how badf you want that boat to work out. Years ago I really wanted an EZ. I got in it, but oh my god it was tight. I ended up getting a BigEZ and that made all the difference.

ps... You gave your height, but what is your inseam length? 32? 34? 36? That, weight, and foot size is what it's all about when trying to fit into a playboat.


----------



## slavetotheflyrod

You need more iron in your diet.

There, I said it.


----------



## flipper42

yea if your not comfortable in your kayak whats the point? you need to be snug but comfortable dont settle for getting beat up on wet exits and having cramp ups need to sell it and get something you like!


----------



## Kendrick

I get little incy bruises on the inside of my knees on my Transformer 2. I bet if I had the newer wavesport outfitting, it wouldn't be quite as rough. 

It sounds like your thigh/knee braces are wreaking the most havoc. Those are probably the hardest piece of outfitting to fix.

Might in fact be worth getting your next boat. Just be extra careful, that your next boat treats you well. Also, not sure, but doesn't stretching your legs help alleviate some of that "falling asleep" stuff? Do you have a stretching routine?

Also, just so you know, creek boats are inherently more comfortable  You and Dave should get a couple and run the gnar with me (half-joking of course; I don't run real gnar or anything). Although, sea kayaks are yet even more comfy.


----------



## Jensjustduckie

I have a friend who had the same problem, she solved it by buying a different boat that fits her better.


----------



## green.zorak

Thanks to everyone for all of the feedback. I came to a similar conclusion and think I need a new boat as well. I sat in both small and medium stars and rock stars neither seem to be a great fit. I sat in a small molan and liked it. I sat in a project x 48 and fell in love. I'l be demoing each but even still, I need to hold out some hope for my king pin because I simply just won't be in the budget for a new (or newer used) boat anytime soon.

Although, some good news I had a little break through today. I realized that what was causing such a tremendous issue this last weekend was the bolt holding the front of my seat frame to the bottom of my boat had managed to fall off and disappear. I spent all weekend struggling with my roll while both my seat and hip pads were sliding all over. I'm pretty sure this is what caused such horrible bruising as well. A $7 trip to Ace and the tools and patience of a nice friend later and I think I'm back to where I was at before this last weekend, hopefully.

p.s.- Any other boat suggestions given what I like sitting in so far? My inseam is 30" and size W 8 shoe. Thoughts on the project 48 vs the project x as I imagine I will be able to find one older and cheaper?


----------



## NathanH.

My Kingpin is pretty similar. I also have the 6.2. I found that taking those cheap foam thigh pads and putting them where your knees hit the plastic just past the thigh braces really helped. I also have a foam pyramid at the bottom of the boat for my feet to be comfortable.

I really noticed that the bolts stick out and covering them also helps. Especially the ones for the back band ratchets as they are right where your legs go when entering exiting the boat. I have some nice scars from cutting my legs on those pieces of heaven.


----------



## Kendrick

green.zorak said:


> Thoughts on the project 48 vs the project x as I imagine I will be able to find one older and cheaper?


The Project X is roomier in the front, for loops (kind of like the Rockstar in its own way), and perhaps that's partially why it's so comfortable. The newer Wavesport outfitting is super comfy. Not sure how good the outfitting is on older wavesports, but I know if you go as far back as my Transformer 2, it the outfitting is merely functional, but not well padded at all. 

I think Confluence has a good deal on taking out multiple boats to demo on the same day and the demo money can then be put towards a boat purchase. Given that you basically only playboat, and won't need a creeker any time soon on top of your playboat, I'd say it's probably worth saving up for awhile to get that perfect playboat. 

When I was doing pool sessions, the cleanest and biggest flat water loop I've ever seen was done in a Project X. The guy gave a lot of credit to his boat, but of course he was an exceptionally good boater, too. 

Look for deals in the winter if you do.


----------

